
Hong Kong’s Police Violence Is Stamped ‘Made in U.K.’ - Ice_cream_suit
https://foreignpolicy.com/2019/07/18/hong-kongs-police-violence-is-stamped-made-in-u-k/
======
avmich
I like the grammar.

> June 12 saw HKPF officers use rubber bullets, beanbag rounds, and pepper
> spray on peaceful protesters and riot police beating unarmed demonstrators
> senseless, on the orders of Dover and others, and in the most infamous
> incident of all, Shave ordered a tear gas round to be fired at an unarmed
> approaching legislator. All three were later by Shadow Foreign Affairs
> Minister Helen Goodman for their callous actions.

